# No enciende notebook compaq presario f500



## CORVO88 (Ene 30, 2011)

en primer lugar quiero pedir disculpas si es que esto no coorresponde aca, es que realmente necesito hacer algo non el notebook y no sabia donde crear este tema, gracias.

al encenderlo pareciera que va a iniciar correctamente, prenden sus luces azules y hace el ruido con ventilador correspondiente al prenderlo, pero luego pasan unos 8 seg y se reinicia nuevamente hasta los proximos 8 seg y nuevanebte se se reinicia y a la tercera ya se apaga, no alcanza a salir nada en la pantalla.

primero pense que era falta de carga o el cargador estaba malo, pero no
lo intente sin la bateria (solo con el cargador) pero tampoco

no estoy seguro pero me parece que tiene algo de olor arecalentado o a quemado en la parte superior (en la seccion de boton de encendido y parlantes)

¿podria haver algo quemado? y que a la vez igual alacance a prender los leds?

el notebook no es mio y no tengo claro como empeso este prblema.

cualquier ayuda se agradece


----------



## jao123 (Ene 31, 2011)

buenas!

tu problema es bien conocido respecto a las f500 y otras con chipset nvidia...
resulta que su ventilacion esta mal diseñada, y utilizan una soldadura que se debilita y funde con la temperatura que levanta el chip donde esta la placa de video y el chip del procesador. El asunto es que el chip de la placa de video (northbridge creo que es) se va desoldando poco a poco... dia tras dia... hasta que de pronto falla, perdes wifi (quizas) o la grabadora de dvd (quizas), y eventualmente la notebook deja de iniciar, haciendo exactamente lo que describis.

la forma en que se repara esto es bastante arriesgada, podria no funcionar, y no te la recomiendo a menos que sepas muy bien lo que estas haciendo... consiste en "resoldar" dicho chip, no te voy a dar muchos detalles porque no soy un experto y prefiero que te informes mejor investigando por vos mismo, pero al menos te oriento: la idea es, utilizando una pistola de aire caliente, o un soldador de aire, o algun metodo alternativo, calentar el chip hasta que el estaño que lo une al motherboard se derrita, e inmediatamente aplicarle presion como para que se endurezca con sus soldaduras recuperadas. El problema mas evidente es que te podes pasar muy facilmente del punto justo de calor y dañar el motherboard o al propio chip. Pero al estar mal diseñadas estas notebooks, si no se resuelve el problema de la sobretemperatura, te va a volver a pasar lo mismo en poco tiempo. Existe una actualizacion que emite compaq/HP para el BIOS, que teoricamente mejora el rendimiento del cooler... pero se por experiencia que no es suficiente, y como minimo necesitas conseguirte una base de ventilacion, o hacerle otras modificaciones mas serias a la ventilacion de la notebook (por ejemplo hacer agujeritos en el plastico de abajo como para que el aire penetre y circule mejor, etc). Seria conveniente vigilar la temperatura de los chips, no deberian superar los 70 u 80 grados con algunos programas abiertos... etc.

Espero al menos darte una pista de lo que ocurre, y recomiendo que investigues ya que es un problema bastante conocido, y repito que si no sabes exactamente lo que haces, la solucion es muy riesgosa, quizas deberias dejarlo en manos de un tecnico en reparacion (aunque al menos sabes exactamente el problema y no te van a inventar cosas a la hora de cobrarte).

Saludos!


----------



## CORVO88 (Ene 31, 2011)

jao123 dijo:


> buenas!
> 
> tu problema es bien conocido respecto a las f500 y otras con chipset nvidia...
> resulta que su ventilacion esta mal diseñada, y utilizan una soldadura que se debilita y funde con la temperatura que levanta el chip donde esta la placa de video y el chip del procesador. El asunto es que el chip de la placa de video (northbridge creo que es) se va desoldando poco a poco... dia tras dia... hasta que de pronto falla, perdes wifi (quizas) o la grabadora de dvd (quizas), y eventualmente la notebook deja de iniciar, haciendo exactamente lo que describis.
> ...




gracias por el gran aporte, me sacaste de una gran duda


----------



## librano (Sep 3, 2012)

Un cordial saludo para todos: soy nuevo, y me siento bien siendo nuevo.

Mi problema es el siguiente: tengo un Compaq Presario f500, el cual tenía problemas con el chip de video, pero ya lo solucioné. Sólo que ahora resultó que, luego de estar trabajando unos días, pareciera que no recibe corriente (sea con la batería o con el cargador); pues si es con el cargador, no muestra siquiera encendido el led que nos dice que éste está conectado (aunque sí se ve la luz azul al rededor del conector del cargador); y si es con la batería, el led que nos dice que ésta está conectada sólo prende un segundo, y luego se apaga para siempre.

Debo aclarar que la falla comenzó de la siguente manera: a veces encendía el led del cargador, y el portátil arrancaba sin problema, pero otras no sucedía así, y entonces desconectaba el cargador, y volvía a conectarlo hasta que encendía el led. Ahora no da señales de vida.

Cualquier ayuda que me puedan brindar, será bienvenida. 

Por favor, si mi pregunta está en la sección equivocada, ofrezco disculpas; pues no entendí muy bien cuál es el lugar correcto.

Un abrazo para todos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 3, 2012)

¿ Probaste el cargador en otra PC , o tu PC con otro cargador ?


----------



## tiago (Sep 3, 2012)

librano dijo:


> Mi problema es el siguiente: tengo un Compaq Presario f500, el cual tenía problemas con el chip de video, pero ya lo solucioné.



Exactamente, qué reparación le diste?  ... No sería un "reflow"

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 3, 2012)

Te fijaste por aqui ?

Solución a fallas recurrentes en equipos HP / *Compaq*

Movido a un tema similar


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA (Sep 4, 2012)

librano saludos, si el chip de video no esta en corto la falla puede estar en el mosfet fds 6679az o el diodo al lado de el, esas componentes estan al lado del conector de la bateria.


----------



## librano (Sep 4, 2012)

Mil gracias por las respuestas. Aún no he probado con otro cargador ni el cargador en otro computador; pues no tengo a la mano la manera de hacerlo. Pero eso será lo que estaré intentando hacer durante el trascurso de esta semana.





tiago dijo:


> Exactamente, qué reparación le diste?  ... No sería un "reflow"
> 
> Saludos.



Amigo, utilicé simplemente el calentamiento del chip con una pistola de calor a 300 grados, pero usando tambien flux de baja densidad antes por los lados; y el portátil estuvo funcionando bien. Sólo que luego resultó que a veces había que sacarle el conector de energía y volver a conectarlo hasta que apareciera encendido el led azul del mismo: y así prendía sin problemas; pero luego, un día, dejó de funcionar difinitivamente. 

Un abrazo





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Te fijaste por aqui ?
> 
> Solución a fallas recurrentes en equipos HP / *Compaq*
> 
> Movido a un tema similar



Ya me fijé, pero no se refiere a mi problema en concreto. De todos modos me dio luces que me pueden ser útiles. Mil gracias por el enlace; pues encontré información que me sirve para otras soluciones que, aunque parecidas, no son iguales.


----------



## tiago (Sep 5, 2012)

librano dijo:


> Amigo, utilicé simplemente el calentamiento del chip con una pistola de calor a 300 grados, pero usando tambien flux de baja densidad antes por los lados; y el portátil estuvo funcionando bien. Sólo que luego resultó que a veces había que sacarle el conector de energía y volver a conectarlo hasta que apareciera encendido el led azul del mismo: y así prendía sin problemas; pero luego, un día, dejó de funcionar difinitivamente.
> 
> Un abrazo



*Ahí tienes el fallo*. ... El reflow falla de varias formas. Una de ellas es esa.

Puedes intentar darle otro calentón hasta que te falle nuevamente ó rebolear. Si te pasaste con la pistola de calor, no descartes fallo interno del chip. Que puede suceder al poco tiempo y después de haber fuincionado unos dias (Raro pero cierto)
Es lo que tiene.

Saludos.


----------



## librano (Sep 5, 2012)

tiago dijo:


> *Ahí tienes el fallo*. ... El reflow falla de varias formas. Una de ellas es esa.
> 
> Puedes intentar darle otro calentón hasta que te falle nuevamente ó rebolear. Si te pasaste con la pistola de calor, no descartes fallo interno del chip. Que puede suceder al poco tiempo y después de haber fuincionado unos dias (Raro pero cierto)
> Es lo que tiene.
> ...



Amigo, excelente respuesta. Intentaré hacer lo que dices, pero antes probaré con otro cargador; porque he encontrado que es posible que este tenga problemas.

Mil gracias


----------



## daniloel18 (Sep 5, 2012)

hay que soldar el chip nuevamente con una pistola de calor y poner una moneda o alguna de cobre o aluminio arriba del chip


----------



## librano (Sep 5, 2012)

Ya le puse un lamina de aluminio de 1x1 centímietro. El problema es que no prende el led que muestra que el portátil está conectado al cargador. O sea, el portatil no recciona en nada al conectarlo a la corriente o a la batería.


----------



## daniloel18 (Sep 5, 2012)

librano dijo:


> Ya le puse un lamina de aluminio de 1x1 centímietro. El problema es que no prende el led que muestra que el portátil está conectado al cargador. O sea, el portatil no recciona en nada al conectarlo a la corriente o a la batería.



y ya la encendistes sin bataria resetiandolo o sera que has dejado algo mal conectado


----------



## tiago (Sep 5, 2012)

daniloel18 dijo:


> hay que soldar el chip nuevamente con una pistola de calor y poner una moneda o alguna de cobre o aluminio arriba del chip



*No, no y no* ... la moneda es lo peor que puedes hacer ... Una moneda tiene figuras grabadas y por tanto un relieve que impide el contacto íntimo con el chip y el disipador. Lo óptimo es un trocito de cobre finito (0'5 m/m) y *bien pulido* con una pátina de silicona para semiconductores por ambos ládos. El aluminio no funciona tan bién como el cobre.

El LED que prende en la entrada de alimentación no es sólo un testigo de conexión a carga si no un testigo de que el hardware de placa está en condiciones de arranque. Cuando falla algún regulador también permanece apagado, pero no creo que sea el caso.

Saludos.


----------



## librano (Sep 5, 2012)

daniloel18 dijo:


> y ya la encendistes sin bataria resetiandolo o sera que has dejado algo mal conectado




Amigo, te cuento que lo he desarmado y vuelto a armar varias veces, y no noto nada mal conectado. Igual lo he reseteado varias, y nada. Creo que hasta que no lo pruebe con otro cargador seguiré en las mismas. Mejor pienso llevarlo donde un electrónico a que me le haga unas pruebas y medidas, haber si damos con el problema.

La verdad es que como no sé nada de electrónica, ni tengo la herramienta necesaria, así le digan a uno qué hacer por este medio, me quedo en las mismas.

Mil gracias


----------



## tiago (Sep 5, 2012)

¿No verificaste el cargador en primera instancia?
Lo daba por hecho, puede ser simplemente una rotura del cable a la altura de la cabeza conectora.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 5, 2012)

A veces el cargador se "degrada" y aunque encienda el led de la PC ésta no enciende . . .


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA (Sep 5, 2012)

librano saludos, amigo consigue una bombilla de 12v y conectala al cargador de manera intermitente es decir (puntea el cable ) no lo dejes pegado directamente es decir pega y separa pega y separa si lo logra encender el bombillo tiene vida el cargador (es una prueba ordinaria pero
si no tienes conocimientos ni multimetro sirve ).


----------

